# An mc from arizona



## Rhymetravilla (May 26, 2018)

Hello, my name is john, but I rap under the moniker Rhymetravilla. I am also an aspiring novelist with an urban fantasy story currently in the works. It is called three blind mice.
It is a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Darren White (May 27, 2018)

Welcome 
Pleasure to meet you too. And I was wondering, since you're a rapper do you write poetry as well? Lyrics?


----------



## Rhymetravilla (May 27, 2018)

I do write lyrics.
Give love one to another
remember all men are brothers
but watch them dismember eachother 
over this god or the other


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

i like urban rap with a healthy respect for the police....


----------



## Rhymetravilla (May 27, 2018)

To me it depends on the situation described. And I love all types! Any favorites?^


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 29, 2018)

Yay from Arizona!


----------



## Anita M Shaw (May 29, 2018)

Welcome John!


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 31, 2018)

Happy your here Rhyme, welcome.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Rhyme, seems like you have jumped right in around here. But I just wnated to say and his see how you were finding wf so far?

Your urban fantas story seems to be right up my alley, can you tell us a little more about it? Or if you hav already shared some, please link me and I'll take a look. The title three blind mice seems interesting. 

Welcome.


----------



## Rhymetravilla (Jun 10, 2018)

I have shared it but working from my phone I can't share the link. It should be in the fantasy / Syfy Workshop. So it concern a cult that operates bye sacrificing parents to their own children in order to unlock hidden power the main characters join a mysterious Society opposed to this cult which you can only join if you figure out it exists on your own

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 10, 2018)

Rhymetravilla said:


> I have shared it but working from my phone I can't share the link. It should be in the fantasy / Syfy Workshop. So it concern a cult that operates bye sacrificing parents to their own children in order to unlock hidden power the main characters join a mysterious Society opposed to this cult which you can only join if you figure out it exists on your own
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Hi I will have a look for it Rhyme, but I have read a creative piece by yourself today and left my thoughts for you. I enjoyed what I read.


----------



## Rhymetravilla (Jun 10, 2018)

What piece,  dream lodge?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 10, 2018)

That's the one, I found it intersting and a great start. 


Rhymetravilla said:


> What piece,  dream lodge?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhymetravilla (Jun 10, 2018)

I am rather proud of it

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 10, 2018)

You should be it's a very promising beginning.


----------

